# actually



## LoraLanguage

Ποια είναι η διάφορα μεταξύ των λέξεων "πραγματικότητα, πράγματι και πραγματικά»;


----------



## διαφορετικός

«Πραγματικότητα» είναι ουσιαστικό ("reality"), «πράγματι» είναι επίρρημα ("really"), «πραγματικά» (χωρίς κλίση: «πραγματικός») είναι επίθετο ("real") (το οποίο μπορεί επίσης να χρησιμοποιείται ως επίρρημα, και στη περίπτωση αυτή γενικά έχει το ίδιο νόημα με «πράγματι», αλλά μπορεί να υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις, δεν το ξέρω).


----------



## Perseas

Να το διατυπώσω κάπως αλλιώς:
Το _πραγματικά_ είναι επίθετο ή επίρρημα. Το επίρρημα προέρχεται από το επίθετο _πραγματικός_.
Τα επιρρήματα _πράγματι_ και _πραγματικά_ έχουν την ίδια σημασία, απλά το δεύτερο χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα συχνότερα.


----------



## LoraLanguage

Thank you very much for this helpful information! There is only one thing that I still can't understand! I don't know when which of them to use (I mean as an adverb). For example, if I want to say:
1. Actually I am not very sure.
2. Do you actually know about Canada?
3. What actually is this?

Can I use the both words in these cases or in each sentence there is only one correct word...?


----------



## Perseas

LoraLanguage said:


> Ποια είναι η διάφορα μεταξύ των λέξεων "πραγματικότητα, πράγματι και πραγματικά»;


Perhaps you mean «στην πραγματικότητα», «πράγματι» & «πραγματικά». Another synonym is «(στ' ) αλήθεια».



LoraLanguage said:


> 1. Actually I am not very sure.
> 2. Do you actually know about Canada?
> 3. What actually is this?



_Πραγματικά & στ' αλήθεια _would fit in all 3 sentences, in my opinion_._

_
Πράγματι_ isn't used usually in questions, is used mainly to confirm the statement of a previous question:
_Δεν είναι αυτός ο Νίκος; Πράγματι._
I think it's ok in 1. (Actually I am not very sure - Πράγματι δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρος).

_Στην πραγματικότητα_ is used in contradiction like here:
_My last name looks German, but *actually*, it's Dutch.
Το επίθετό μου μοιάζει γερμανικό, αλλά *στην πραγματικότητα* είναι ολλανδικό._
http://www.wordreference.com/engr/actually


----------



## διαφορετικός

There are some other expressions which might be useful as a translation for "actually" in many cases.

The following 3 expressions have the meaning "basically" or "essentially":

βασικά
κατά βάθος
στην ουσία
The following means "after all":

τέλος πάντων


----------



## LoraLanguage

Thank you very much for your help! I learnt many new things! I didn't know that "πράγματι" can be used in such a way: _Δεν είναι αυτός ο Νίκος; Πράγματι._
To be honest I didn't know anything about the use of these words!  I have read about them but... I couldn't understand what is the rule.
And thanks for all these new phrases!

βασικά
κατά βάθος
στην ουσία
τέλος πάντων
I have only one more question. Doesn't it correct to be _"Το επίθετό μου μοιάζει γερμανικό, αλλά *στην πραγματικότητα* είναι *δανικό*."? _


----------



## Perseas

LoraLanguage said:


> I have only one more question. Doesn't it correct to be _"Το επίθετό μου μοιάζει γερμανικό, αλλά *στην πραγματικότητα* είναι *δανικό*."? _


Oλλανδικό is Dutch and δανικό is Danish.


----------



## LoraLanguage

Perseas said:


> Oλλανδικό is Dutch and δανικό is Danish.


Oooo my mistake! I'm sorry!


----------

